# Cheap, but good.



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Maybe not cheap, but at least affordable...deer rifle, that is...rules of the game:

1. Rifle must be new.
2. Scope must be new.
3. Scope must be a 3x9.
4. Rifle must be in a caliber that can be found in most country stores.

What combo do you think represents the best value deer rifle/scope package in America? Don't forget, the cheapest may not be the best value...


----------



## SectorSteve (Nov 29, 2003)

Savage AXIS XP Package in 30.06. Comes with a Weaver scope and has the Accutrigger. $358.00 at Buds.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

SectorSteve said:


> Savage AXIS XP Package in 30.06. Comes with a Weaver scope and has the Accutrigger. $358.00 at Buds.


Right. This is about as good a choice to meet the conditions
above. Though .30-06 is versatile I might also suggest for a
nice flat shooting deer caliber of .270.


----------



## Jluck (Jul 26, 2014)

Ruger American '06, .270,.308.... Topped with a Redfield Revolution (Oregon made model). I chose a 4-12x as I have learned to love higher power scopes. I put this rifle together for my youngest sons first hunting rig for under 500.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd take a hard look at a Zastava M85 in 7.62x39... They can be had new for about $400 if you shop around. They are basically a "Mini Mauser" using the Mauser design.. 

Not sure about your neighborhood, but in the middle of nowhere WV, I can find 7.62x39 in most any place that sells ammo and it's usually pretty cheap, so lots of practicing isn't going to break the bank.. 

For a scope I'd look at a Nikon Prostaff scope for around $120 or so.. I've picked a couple up for $100 on sale though.. Cheap scope, decent view, but not a huge fan of the retical, but it works..

All together you're looking at 5-600 if you shop well... You'd have a really nice rig for that.. but remember, this won't be 300 yard rifle.. I'd say 150 yards and under would be your best shooting with it..


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Savage package rifles represent great value and are very accurate. Have never been completely happy with fit and finish but I'm picky. Get it in .243, .270, 308, 30-06 pick your poison. Besides that the Remington 700 ADL is a good, solid rifle. Comes with synthetic stock so no beauty queen but very functional, accurate rifle and you can pick up a good scope for not a lot of money.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

To answer my own question...

The more I'm around the Ruger American, the more I like it. Decent balance, pretty good trigger, decent accuracy. All for about $340. I think I'll go with 30-06. The round has more versatility than some of the other popular cartridges, and I noticed I could still find 06 ammo, when you couldn't find a box of .308 for love or money.

I've had good luck buying Burris Fullfield 3x9 blems for $149. Even at full price, they're only about $200.

So for $500 to $540, you have a really nice deer rifle, capable of elk or muleys, at home in both the woods and the wide open.


----------



## Jluck (Jul 26, 2014)

Shop around. Watch slickguns.com and Buds gun shop (make a offer). I got the boys for under 300.


----------



## hoosier hubby (Feb 2, 2012)

I have very good luck onhttp://armslist.com/. Always worth a look. Beast luck on ammo at http://www.luckygunner.com/


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Jolly said:


> Maybe not cheap, but at least affordable...deer rifle, that is...rules of the game:
> 
> 1. Rifle must be new.
> 2. Scope must be new.
> ...



your in Louisiana do you have a primitive season where you can only hunt with single shots chambered in cartridges that have been around more than a hundred years ?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well if you have a primitive season and shots were generally short in the rest of the season the NEF handi SB-2 in 30-30 

otherwise the savage 111 in 30-06 with the nikon 3-9 already on it http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/36_62_974/products_id/78134


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

We have a primitive season, but the rifle caliber must be .35 or larger. The three most popular calibers are .35 Whelen, .444 Marlin and 45-70.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Jolly said:


> We have a primitive season, but the rifle caliber must be .35 or larger. The three most popular calibers are .35 Whelen, .444 Marlin and 45-70.



a 45-70 handi rifle might be just the thing 
It will surely take anything for game 

then again that makes it a little harder to find cartridges at any old store but casting and loading for 45-70 would set you up well to do things factory loaded cartridges just can't and keep you in ammo when no other is available , and the handy is about as kind to brass as they come 

a 400gr paper patched 45-70 around 2000fps is some big medicine


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

As I've posted before, I have a Marlin X7 and am extremely pleased with it. The accuracy is absolutely astounding. It has a recessed crown, pillar bedding and a fantastic adjustable trigger. Great recoil pad too. My next gun will be the same thing in .308. I've put over 400 rounds through it with no problems except for three rounds that did not fire, but that was a primer issue not a gun issue. I think that for the money it is the best gun out there. I shoot one ragged holes at 100 yds. and am now starting to do it at 200 yds. Beat that.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Any of the Howa packages in 243, 308, 270, or 30-06. Cost about 50-100 more that a comparable savage and give you a weatherby action for less money. The the Nikko Sterling scopes are not great but more than most people can really use. And best of all is the Hogue over molded stock. Feels ten times better than the flimsy feeling hard plastic of the axis.


----------



## -justin- (Sep 7, 2014)

id recommend the savage 10 series rifles, inexpensive, get one in whatever your big came cartridge of choice is, but they are very easy to customize and maintain as well, even non-gunsmiths with only hand tools can do barrel swaps and caliber changes with them


----------



## cappy (Sep 22, 2014)

Savage model 10 package. Comes complete with sling and scope. A savage is probably one of the most accurate rifles straight out of the box. For deer, most guys around here use 270 or 30-06. Either one are good. I got the 7mm mag. I wanted something for deer around home as well as something to take bigger game at longer ranges. I have been pleased with the gun. I did upgrade the scope.

Ken


----------

